

Why "Don't Be Evil" is Wrong for Startups - brennenHN
http://brennenbyrne.com/2013/10/startups-should-be-evil/

======
jessepollak
In here, you talk a lot about scale vs. binary (evil vs. good). Shouldn't you
also examine the morals of different startups on this sliding scale? Would you
say that Google's "Don't be evil" motto is worse than nothing? Better than
nothing? Somewhere in between?

Isn't Google making a conscious effort to try and do _something_ (even if it's
a little misguided) better than all the companies who don't do _anything_?

